# Cooler Master HAF X Nvidia Edition



## Cayman XT (20. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
CM hat kürzlich eine neue Version des "HAF X" im Nvidia-Design angekündigt. Während das Standardmodell noch ganz in schwarz kam, kommt die neue Version teilweise mit der Nvidia-typischen Farbe grün und einem Sichtbaren Logo am Frontlüfter, der in diesem Fall wie gewohnt mit grünen LED's ausgestattet ist. Die Specs sind somit bis auf das Aussehen mit dem Standardmodell identisch und sehen wie folgt aus:

Material:
Stahl, Kunststoff

Abmessungen:
230 x 550 x 599mm

Gewicht:
Net: 14.35kg; Gross:16.08kg

Motherboards:
M-ATX, ATX, E-ATX

6x 5.25" Festplattenplätze

5x interne 3.5" Festplattenplätze

I/O Panel:
USB 3.0 x 2,USB 2.0 x 2,Audio x 1,Mic x 1,e-SATA x 1,1394a x 1

9x Steckkarten-Plätze

Netzteil:
ATX PS2

Additional:
2x SATA HDD Drive Bay 2.5” converted from 5.25” drive bay

Kühlmöglichkeiten:
Front: 230 x 30mm green LED on/off fan x 1
Top: 200 x 30mm fan x 2
Side: 200 x 30mm fan x 2 (optional)
Rear: 140 x 25mm fan x 1
VGA Fan Dock: 120 x 25mm or 120 x 38mm x 1 (optional)
VGA Holder: 80 x 15mm fan x 1 (optional)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die UVP liegt laut DH bei 229.99$. Wann das Case jedoch hierzulande erhältlich sein wird, ist anscheinend noch nicht bekannt.

MfG 'XT

Quelle: Cooler Master oyuncu kasas? HAF X'in Nvidia versiyonunu haz?rlad?​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2010)

Schön ist das Grün aber wirklich nicht. Ein dunkler Metallicton hätte ein edleres Finish gegeben. Selbst wenn mir das Gehäuse gefallen würde so sieht es schrecklich aus, auch das Window im Seitenteil finde ich ärmlich. Trotzdem Thanks fürs vorstellen.


----------



## Cayman XT (20. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [...]Trotzdem Thanks fürs vorstellen.



Dass ich's vorstelle heißt nicht, dass ich's toll finden muss oder so .

'XT


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

Ich finde dieses grün aber nicht wirklich hübsch bzw passend.


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. November 2010)

Das Haf-X ist ein absolut geiles Gehäuse,..aber muss man es so verschandeln?
Das ja Augenkrebs in Neon Grün


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (20. November 2010)

Das Gehäuse ist mal ziemlich ... special. Grundsätzlich habe ich ja nichts gegen Gehäuse, die ein AMD- oder Nvidia-Logo tragen, aber diese Ausgabe ist einfach nur hässlich. Mit einem etwas dunkleren Grün wäre es für Fanboys perfekt gewesen, aber dieses Grün sollte sogar Fanboys abschrecken.
Interessant ist die Frage, warum Nvidia für solch ein Gehäuse "grünes Licht" gegeben hat.


----------



## benny71 (20. November 2010)

Einfach hesslich....


----------



## Becksq9 (20. November 2010)

benny71 schrieb:


> Einfach h*e*sslich....



Joa dieses "neon-senfgrün" tut echt inner Augen weh 

Gibts eigentlich auch ne AMD/ATI Edition in dezenten rot?

Made in Hessen...


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (20. November 2010)

Mein Gott ist diese Kiste scheuslich

lg


----------



## madace (20. November 2010)

Pfui!


----------



## Hugo78 (20. November 2010)

Das NV-690 von Coolermaster oder auch das Stacker in der NV-Edition waren richtig geile Gehäuse, aber das HAF hat eindeutig den falschen Grünton erwischt, mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich das Basis HAF schon nicht für besonders gelungen halte.

Eine NV Edition des Coolermaster Cosmos (S) wäre mal was.
Schön schlicht wie das Stracker damals.


----------



## modnoob (20. November 2010)

Endlich ein Fail über den wir in zehn Jahren lachen. Ne das kann mit in die häßliche Hardware Galerie!


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2010)

Auch ich als bekennender HAF-Fan bin ich über die Farbwahl, sagen wir mal nicht gerade begeistert


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. November 2010)

Bääääh! Pfui! Wer hat da den das Design geleitet?
Das NV Grün ist doch viel dunkler....


----------



## RedBrain (20. November 2010)

Dunkelgrün oder normales Grün wäre es besser gewesen. Aber Neongrün brennt meine Augen lichterloh...


----------



## Belphegor (20. November 2010)

Ich bin HAF Fan und ich bin nVidia Fan, aber das Case ist ein griff ins Klo...


----------



## xN1c0 (20. November 2010)

Des sieht ja scheußlich aus..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man es nur umtaufen in " Shrek - Edition ". Bei der Farbwahl kann man nur hoffen das keine AMD Edition gibt, das wäre dann Blaulichttauglich


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

Da haben sie das Nvidia Grün noch getroffen   Bzw es sah nicht so extreeem hässlich aus wie das neue HAFX
Cooler Master Elite 334 NVidia Edition mit Sichtfenster (NV-334) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Cooler Master CM 690 NVidia Edition mit Sichtfenster (NV-690C-KWN1) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Rocksteak (20. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses grün aber nicht wirklich hübsch bzw passend.



seh ich genauso..man hätte die kabel auch noch behelfsmäßig schwarz/grün sleeven können, so sieht das nach nix aus


----------



## Jami (20. November 2010)

Sieht ja ekelhaft aus


----------



## nulchking (20. November 2010)

Gibt schlimmeres xD

Sieht aber irgendiwie wie ein Riesenpopel aus


----------



## Explosiv (20. November 2010)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist diese Kiste scheuslich
> 
> lg




Unterschreibe ich so,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## God-Among-Insects (20. November 2010)

man ist das gehäuse hässlich! da hat mir das CM690 nVidia Edition viel mehr gefallen!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. November 2010)

In dunkelgrün/schwarz würde das HAF richtig gut aussehen, aber so


----------



## BlueShorty (20. November 2010)

-->   FLOP   <---


Mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Own3r (20. November 2010)

Wie kann man nur soetwas machen


----------



## Malkav85 (20. November 2010)

Noch ein "Ghostbusters" Aufkleber auf die Front und es könnte ein "Slimer Gedächnis Mod" werden


----------



## derP4computer (20. November 2010)

Na ja geht so! Würde ich aber nur für umsonst nehmen.


----------



## weizenleiche (20. November 2010)

Ich find das Ding mal richtig ekelhaft Oder soll man das Design als Warnung verstehen? "ACHTUNG: NVIDIA INSIDE!!" xD


----------



## H@buster (20. November 2010)

Ein Gehäuse in Mintgrün? Igitt.


----------



## Cyruz (21. November 2010)

@MalkavianChild: Ich glaube Slimer hat auf das HAF gekotzt  ... was für ein Optik Fail 
Da hätte man mit ner anderen Farbkombi/töne wesentlich schönere Looks zaubern können...........naja


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (21. November 2010)

Fas ist ja eine Beleidigung für die Augen!


----------



## amdfreak (21. November 2010)

Vor kurzem hab ich ne Sendung über Leute gesehen, die wegen radioaktiver Strahlungen Gesundheitsprobleme hatten.... 
Aber dieses Case zu bringen...Tchernobyl FTW !!!!


----------



## Blackstacker (21. November 2010)

also die AMD version fand ich da um einiges besser

vielleicht sollte sich Nvidia mal eine andere farbe für ihr logo überlegen 

sowas stellt sich doch kein normaler Mensch ins Wohnzimmer oder?


----------



## KOF328 (21. November 2010)

vllt finden sich anhänger, dann bestimmt diese leute die sich auch diese wunderschönen vierfarbigen lüfter anschaffen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. November 2010)

Bei dem Gehäuse ist mir als erstes *kotz* *würg* *WTF!* durch den Kopf gegangen 
Wie Coolermaster so ein Gehäuse auf dem Markt bringen kann ist wirklich sehr komisch, CM ist ja eher bekannt für "agressive" Designs die einem "ins Auge stechen" aber hier haben sie das wohl Wörtlich genommen ^^


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hab ich ne Sendung über Leute gesehen, die wegen radioaktiver Strahlungen Gesundheitsprobleme hatten....
> Aber dieses Case zu bringen...Tchernobyl FTW !!!!



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht 

ein so tolles case und so abartig verschandelt


----------



## Green.Tea (21. November 2010)

Das schlimmste an der farbkombi sind meines erachtens nach die 3 unterschiedlichen grüntöne, der Lüfter, das Plastik und das Plexi haben jeweils nen unterschiedlichen farbton.

Wenn man den grünton vom Lüfter für das Plexi und besonders fürs Plastik genommen hätte würde dass ganze schon viel besser aussehen !


----------

